# Burn Instacake CD



## richdell (May 14, 2008)

I purchased and downloaded Instacake for my hdvr2 and created a tivo drive.
Now some time later, I wish to do another one. I had saved the Instacake files on my hard drive, but can't burn a cd that will boot. The folders I have are _IMAGES, _LIVE, ISOLINUX. I also have files called, WPSTART.EXE, AUTORUN.INF and a couple of text files. I burned them with Nero on to a cd, everything looked good, I set my XP computer to boot from CD, but when it shows, "boot from cd" it pauses then Windows starts. What am I missing?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You are missing the .iso image, which including those files, has some boot sector things that aren't copied with a drag and drop copy.

The good news is the _images folder should contain the actual mfs image (named 000001, around 400MB), which you can use with a normal mfstools CD, which is free. Just copy that file to a CDR and mount that CD after MFStools boots, and go at it.


----------



## richdell (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, the good news is I managed to boot up with mfstools, the bad news is I have not the slightest idea how to "mount the CD". I'm afraid that once away from Windows, I'm in over my head! I guess I'll just have to buy a drive already set up for Tivo.
I think it would have been fun, but I don't have time to learn Linux.

Thanks again, Rich


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

What about hunting down the original cd burned when you purchased?

Also, you could try *win*mfs. Really easy. Copy the image to the hard drive and when asked, indicate the file location.

Winmfs


----------



## richdell (May 14, 2008)

I probably used a rewritable disk, since I thought I could access the saved file on my computer. 

Thanks, Rich


----------

